# Kimbo



## Carnicero (Jul 31, 2012)

Well after what felt like an eternity of preparation and patiently waiting I finally have my 2012 Varnyard Extreme. His ( I asked Bobby for a male as I heard he's pretty good at sexing them early) name is Kimbo and right now he is one skiddish little sucker. His activities for today consisted of going back and forth between exploring his cage, basking, soaking in his water bowl and then suddenly sprint to the safety of his hide. I cant believe how fast this guy is! I havent tried feeding him because I feel he is no where near settled in but plan on trying tommorow. anyone think I should try and feed today? His housing right now is a 36X18X18 exo terra terrarium with a mix of cypress mulch and coconut husk as a substrate.(sphagnum moss in his two hides to keep them humid) Humidity is holding around 50% but I think a fogger is going to be a good investment. His basking temp hovers right around 113 and his cool side is at 80. I am using one PowerSun 100w as his light heat and uvb source. Currently lil Kimbo is in his hide but I did manage to snap a few pics of him earlier today. I will be keeping this thread updated so you guys can follow our progress together.[attachment=4688] [attachment=4689] [attachment=4690]


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 31, 2012)

i fed mine same day, you can its really up to you of if you want him to get more used to his home....and defintly get that humidity up but i got a fogger and they work wonders lol


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 3, 2012)

He needs to settle down first, some will eat on their first day, but if he seems very nervous and not settled like he is acting, I'd wait until at least tomorrow to try feeding. Sometimes reptiles will just refuse food for even the first week, so don't be worried if he doesn't eat at first.


----------



## Carnicero (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys been so busy lately I havent been able to post here. Here is a well overdue update on my homie Kimbo 

After the first week or two of him getting adjusted to his home I worked with Kimbo everyday trying to tame him down. When I first tried to bin feed him it was a challenge and major stress for My guy as he wanted nothing to do with being touched or coming out his cage. That led to me feeding him inside the cage with paper towels down to try an avoid an impaction. 3 weeks of that and more taming and petting and I was finally able to get this guy to calmly walk up my hand and arm and just chill with me. He now eats in a bin everyday and when hes done he climbs up my arm and hops in his cage. Kimbo is 16 inches now with a big tummy and is currentley going through his second shed. Bonding with this guy and putting work in taming him down to have the relationship we have now has been an experience Ive never had with any other pet of mine. I will try to keep this thread updated more so you guys can follow

2 week home
[attachment=4923]
[attachment=4924]

more recently
[attachment=4925]
[attachment=4926]
[attachment=4927]

more more recently
[attachment=4928]
[attachment=4929]
[attachment=4930]
[attachment=4931]
[attachment=4932]
[attachment=4933]


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 19, 2012)

got home early from work and all Kimbo wanted to do was eat and chill on top of me while I did some stuff around the house. got a chance to snap a few pics and measure him. My boy is now 22 inches thats 6 inches since I last measured him on 8/29/12 Wow!

[attachment=5231]
[attachment=5232]
[attachment=5233]
[attachment=5234]


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 13, 2013)

Well since im going to be on here alot I will be using this as Kimbos official thread. Here he is eating some chicken and turkey hearts and pic of him in the tub.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 14, 2013)

Two of the 3 adult mice kimbo ate. He's putting these down easy, what size rat can I try to start him on now?


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 14, 2013)

Small rat

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 14, 2013)

I love his color

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks i like the white on him just what i wanted...def gonna start buyin whole prey in bulk now


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 17, 2013)

Carnicero said:


> Thanks i like the white on him just what i wanted...def gonna start buyin whole prey in bulk now



I need to start that as well... Ezzys really flying thru the adult mice lately.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 18, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> I need to start that as well... Ezzys really flying thru the adult mice lately.



Yeahh im still shocked sometimes watching how much food Kimbo can put down in one sitting! Lol


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 18, 2013)

Just hung out with my boy today. Starting to think more and more that my boy is a girl. Doesnt matter either way to me.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 21, 2013)

Devoured a whole plate of chicken hearts today, gettin lazy in his basking spot.


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 21, 2013)

Great looking little guy/girl.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2013)

Kimbo is so beautiful! Looks very much like my gal, but Kimbo's white is more striking whereas Ezzy is starting to develop some neat pink/orange colorations. Is Kimbo from the first or second clutch of 2012 Varnyard extremes?


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Kimbo is so beautiful! Looks very much like my gal, but Kimbo's white is more striking whereas Ezzy is starting to develop some neat pink/orange colorations. Is Kimbo from the first or second clutch of 2012 Varnyard extremes?



Thanks Logie! They def look alike but Kimbo only has orange on his belly. Im pretty sure he's from the second clutch? Because a few members had already gotten theirs a few weeks before mine im really not sure though I got him like mid to late July. Varnyard really produced some beautiful tegus its a shame what happened.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

Nap time today!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2013)

Carnicero said:


> Thanks Logie! They def look alike but Kimbo only has orange on his belly. I'm pretty sure he's from the second clutch? Because a few members had already gotten theirs a few weeks before mine im really not sure though I got him like mid to late July. Varnyard really produced some beautiful tegus its a shame what happened.


 

Definitely sad. Doubly so after hearing what he did to his stock when he fled the state.  

Hatchdate on the second clutch was 6/13/12. Parents Sleet x Snow. I think the first clutch was Ice x Cream 

Do you know how long Kimbo is these days? They really do look very similar to one another! <3


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Definitely sad. Doubly so after hearing what he did to his stock when he fled the state.
> 
> Hatchdate on the second clutch was 6/13/12. Parents Sleet x Snow. I think the first clutch was Ice x Cream
> 
> Do you know how long Kimbo is these days? They really do look very similar to one another! <3



Looked back at old emails and I got my hatch email on 6/13 so def second clutch is Ezzy from the same? I didnt hear the details of what happened but it cant be good im guessing he didnt want any possible way of people using his stock animals which is cruel if what i think happened happened.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

I havent done any recent measurments but i will tommorow!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2013)

Carnicero said:


> Looked back at old emails and I got my hatch email on 6/13 so def second clutch is Ezzy from the same? I didnt hear the details of what happened but it cant be good im guessing he didnt want any possible way of people using his stock animals which is cruel if what i think happened happened.



http://tegutalk.com/threads/tegus-abandoned.13702/


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2013)

Carnicero said:


> I havent done any recent measurments but i will tommorow!



I will do the same! I'm very curious since Ezzy also hibernated a long time and they are def clutchmates


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 25, 2013)

Just read that thread Logie so sad but im relieved they were still alive as I was thinking worse. Tried to do a measurement on kimbo he wasnt too cooperative but Im gonna put him at 31 inches


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 26, 2013)

Kimbo goes crazy for smelts!!


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn that tegu can munch some food. Also, what are smelts...?


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 27, 2013)

They are little fish that I sell at my job. They come in frozen, gutted, with no heads they just have the spine in them. Kimbo's been eating like a monster lately!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 27, 2013)

Ahhh. Smelt. We get them at our local Asian food mart. Always a big hit!


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 2, 2013)

Couple of shots from today.


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice tegu and I like the shirt haha


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> Nice tegu and I like the shirt haha



Thanks! Lol


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 3, 2013)

Chicken and Mango......mostly chicken lol


----------

